#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Where can i get a softcopy of Soil mechanics by bc punmia

## Sree Sai Ganesh Atmuri

If any body has a pdf copy of soil mechanics by bc punmia please send it to atmuri.saiganesh@gmail.com .





  Similar Threads: Soil Mechanics b.c, punmia Require MECHANICS OF MATERIAL BY BC PUNMIA E BOOK pdf Mechanics of materials by B C Punmia soil mechanics by bc punmia Can any body please send SOIL MECHANCIS BC PUNMIA

----------


## derogatory

soil mechanics by B C punmia please send it also to *navneetkumar1223[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com*

----------

